# sending audio to my car stereo



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I doubt anyone has started a topic about send audio with their android phone (galaxy nexus) to their car stereo before. I searched the last 6 pages.

Here is my situation. I always used a cassette adapter to play music in my car, I have a stock Toyota car stereo with a tape deck and cd player. Never care to throw money into my sound system. Well I still have my 2001 Corrola (my first car). I lost count how many times I bought another cassette adapter because the jack or the cord started to mess up. Well it happen again last week, now it only sends audio to the right side speakers. I wanted to see if anyone has input as to would it better to get a new stereo with bluetooth and or aux in. Does the quality degrade when you use Bluetooth or is better with an aux in.Should I not bother and just get another cassette adapter. If I get another cassette adapter I would like it to be my last. I just figure the bluetooth would be nice and less hassle.

My car is in real need of some android love via audio


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

havi007 said:


> I doubt anyone has started a topic about send audio with their android phone (galaxy nexus) to their car stereo before. I searched the last 6 pages.
> 
> Here is my situation. I always used a cassette adapter to play music in my car, I have a stock Toyota car stereo with a tape deck and cd player. Never care to throw money into my sound system. Well I still have my 2001 Corrola (my first car). I lost count how many times I bought another cassette adapter because the jack or the cord started to mess up. Well it happen again last week, now it only sends audio to the right side speakers. I wanted to see if anyone has input as to would it better to get a new stereo with bluetooth and or aux in. Does the quality degrade when you use Bluetooth or is better with an aux in.Should I not bother and just get another cassette adapter. If I get another cassette adapter I would like it to be my last. I just figure the bluetooth would be nice and less hassle.
> 
> My car is in real need of some android love via audio


Was on the same boat, went to a shop they had a pioneer with aux and usb it was about 150 installed, love the usb and if i want pandora i use the aux. See if usb is option but definitely get aux.

G Nexus


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

defiantly get a deck that supports bluetooth. Not only will it connect automatically to your phone when you start the car so you can play music, but when you get a call the music stops and you can talk through the included microphone with the person on the other end coming through your speakers. Pioneer makes great decks just for that. I have not had any degradation of sound quality through bluetooth. And a great addition to the deck is the ability to use usb drives for music storage/playing.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've never heard BT personally so I can't speak to the quality of it, but I have a head unit with USB and aux input. I've actually gotten to the point where I just use a 16 GB flash drive that I leave plugged in all the time. I used to listen to a bit of slacker radio but the quality is low and the ads got pretty annoying. If you're not looking for internet radio, a flash drive might be the way to go for you.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I use BT and use it ever day, Quality is perfect. It connects while still in your pocket etc.
This is a no brainer, BT or Go Home!


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had bad luck finding a bluetooth to aux in. My aux in is in the arm rest which is p.i.t.a. I like bluetooth but its been a nightmare finding a adapter. Any suggestions.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> I have had bad luck finding a bluetooth to aux in. My aux in is in the arm rest which is p.i.t.a. I like bluetooth but its been a nightmare finding a adapter. Any suggestions.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_15?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bluetooth+to+aux&sprefix=bluetooth+to+au%2Caps%2C166 does this help?


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have already look there and tried a couple on Amazon. I think I might have to to do the headunit route.


----------



## czeph (Jun 18, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> http://www.amazon.co...+au%2Caps%2C166 does this help?


Using that Belkin and it is legit. Wish my aux in was in my armrest (I hate wires showing!)


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

If you have an aux input jack in your car, you could get this for a bluetooth connection for your phone. I've seen it for cheaper so you can look around
http://www.amazon.com/BlackBerry-Remote-Stereo-Bluetooth-Gateway/dp/B00170KUM0

alternatively you can do what I do and buy an auxillary audio cable and plug it into your phones headphone jack, however the bluetooth is a nicer solution.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Hard wired always wins vs wireless. But hard wiring isn't always available, the next best is bluetooth.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I use the Motorola T505, http://www.google.co...ed=0CJcBEPMCMAM.

I've had it for a few years, I use it every day, and it works great.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

There's a trade off between aux in and bluetooth.

Aux in will wear out your headphone jack a lot quicker from plugging and unplugging it all the time. Bluetooth is more expensive.

I have a JVC Head Unit, cost me $150 installed, comes with bluetooth, and dual aux and usb in. It's amazing. Behind that I've got 2 alpine amps pushing a pair of JL 6.5" front comps, and 6.5" rears and dual 8" subs in the floor wells in the back (Only place to put them and I never use the back, plus 8"'s are better for Rock, Punk, etc than anything larger.)

It connects automatically a few seconds after I start my car, plays perfectly, people can hear me on the phone crystal clear. It was a great choice and I've never regretted it. Bluetooth or GTFO =)


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

using a BT speakerphone such as the one that spotmark linked is probably the least amount of trouble or effort. buying a new head unit w/ BT or aux in will be the most expensive and you will need to install it. 
another option is to purchase a aux-in wiring kit that you split into your existing headunit's wiring harness. iSimple makes the kits and you can usually find them at a best buy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

darkpark said:


> using a BT speakerphone such as the one that spotmark linked is probably the least amount of trouble or effort. buying a new head unit w/ BT or aux in will be the most expensive and you will need to install it.
> another option is to purchase a aux-in wiring kit that you split into your existing headunit's wiring harness. iSimple makes the kits and you can usually find them at a best buy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


New head units are really simple to put in and would probably be worth the cost to get everything working perfectly. I'd say if you're going to do anything, might as well go all the way.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

If you are using a cassette adapter, anything has to be better, especially an Aux in or Bluetooth.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think plugging should be much of a concern...if you use your phone in your car for music, chances are you are plugging it in to a charger anyway (are we gonna get a dock to use the 3-pin thingy someday?).

That said, I have BT from the factory and the sound quality is the same as through the aux input IMO. Being able to do hands free calls is probably worth the extra money

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

I use a Bluetooth to FM transmitter which works great for me.....the only issue is that I bought it for cheap off ebay (around $12 shipped) and it's poorly made. It switches channels for no reason and I have to fight with it sometimes.

I was thinking maybe it was a dud and have had a hard time finding a replacement. There are many out there that look just like it and the sellers claim they support A2DP but in fact, they do not......gotta be careful when buying them from there.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

darkpark said:


> another option is to purchase a aux-in wiring kit that you split into your existing headunit's wiring harness. iSimple makes the kits and you can usually find them at a best buy


I bought one of these on amazon for like $15 and it works amazing. If you don't spend money on your car audio, I'm guessing buying a bluetooth head unit like a lot of people are suggesting is out of the question.

Another option is a bluetooth to fm transmitter which requires no installation, but I found these to sacrifice quality a bit because you're going through not just one, but two wireless transmissions, plus possible static from fm.

I know very little about car audio, especially when it comes to installing it, but I was able to install an aux kit easily in my car. It requires removing trim around the stereo, pulling the unit out and plugging in the adapter, drilling one hole into the trim for the jack, and putting everything back, that's it! The audio quality will always be best through aux. Even bluetooth that sounds good may require the stereo to be at higher volume to produce the same results, lack a little bass, etc.


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

If you want BT but don't want to spend alot, I'd suggest a Dual head unit from Walmart. Got one, myself, over a year ago for under $100. Sound is awesome through BT. It also has USB and AUX inputs, so you're covered no matter what you prefer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd say go the route of bluetooth because of the ease of use with it. I have a head unit with usb/aux input (3.5mm)/bluetooth and i mostly use bluetooth to play stuff from my phone. It almost seems to much a hassel to fish out the cable from where i hide it when it's not being used for a quick drive in town. The clarity is perfect and i can talk on my phone hands free through the stereo also so that's an additional plus.


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

im using a bluetooth aux adapter in my toyota camry. Its perfect. I notice no difference between an aux cable plugged in and wireless bluetooth.

the one im using is belkin aircast auto.

The main thing i love, is not having to deal with wires


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

If you look at the back of your stock stereo, there might be a port for a cd changer. They make cables now that plug into that port to give you the 3.5 mm jack. I personally hate having wires hanging out. My stereo has the 3.5 mm jack but I didn't like having the wire hanging out so I took apart the face and soldered the wiring 33.5 mm jack and ran all a wiring for my charger in stereo internally . It's semi clean right now, I'm just hoping they come out with the 3 pin car dock soon I used voice to type this so if its bad grammer... sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Agent_Cooper said:


> are we gonna get a dock to use the 3-pin thingy someday?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No. Those pins are for aesthetics as they balance out the weight of the volume rocker.


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Going to give the Belkin one a shot, this definitely seems more convinient than plugging in the aux cable every time (not that that's too hard but still...).


----------

